

An In-Depth Inbound Marketing Audit of Buffer - andyakb
http://www.elioverbey.net/inbound-marketing-audit-buffer/

======
andyakb
Wondering how to get your first client as a consultant for a non-technical
role? Creating something as thorough as this is probably a good place to
start.

When people talk about creating great content, they dont mean a weekly roundup
post, or asking 17 industry leaders to answer a question, they mean something
like this.

